# Star Wars: Episode 9: Trailer-Analyse, alte Bekannte kehren zurück



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Episode 9: Trailer-Analyse, alte Bekannte kehren zurück*

						Der Trailer von Star Wars: Episode 9 - The Rise of Skywalker gibt mehrere Hinweise auf die Handlung des Films. Zudem werden alte und neue Charaktere angedeutet. Einige davon sind alte Bekannte, die in der aktuellen Trilogie bislang noch keine Rolle spielten. Wir geben einen Überblick.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9: Trailer-Analyse, alte Bekannte kehren zurück*


----------



## xpSyk (13. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9: Trailer-Analyse, alte Bekannte kehren zurück*

_THE RISE OF THE FALL OF THE PLANET OF THE SKYWALKER OF THE_


----------

